# Does anyone else hate Makeup Forever HD Foundation?



## CharmedImSure (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been using the MUFE foundation HD for 5 months...and my skin has never looked so horrible, I have never felt so bad about my face, so crappy about myself since highschool when I wore NO make-up at all and had a face full of acne. Well this stuff has caused my cystic acne to come back (I have a long history of severe acne, and I'm on oral antibiotics, birthcontrol and topicals to control it). Previously, I was using Clinique Superfit Foundation and prior to that Laura Mercier Mineral Foundation. I had absolutely clear skin prior to using MUFE and now I have cysts and redness and acne scarring again....And I do not even want to look at my face in the mirror during the day at school, maybe because MUFE wears off so quickly??? I used to LIKE how I looked, it's amazing how just a foundation can make a person look so gross and ugly....In office lighting, I come off like a hideous monster, bumps everywhere, and it gives me an orange-yellow tone..in school bathroom mirrors, I look like a pale white ghost...I have BDD and I've nearly broke down because of the way I looked with this MUFE foundation on.


----------



## l0vely (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a sample of it and I don't care for it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't hate it, but it definitely didn't work well with my skin.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Jun 28, 2010)

not a fan of their foundation either....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not a fan either. And their HD powder is nonsense imo. I don't get what the huge raves are about.


----------



## Jazzie (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't hate it but all that glitter ain't gold. After investing in two bottle of their HD foundation I discovered that it's really not any better than Revlon ColorStay.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not a fan either. And their HD powder is nonsense imo. I don't get what the huge raves are about. Yea, I've been giving the powder 5 months of time as well to see what the salespeople were raving about. They sold this powder to me along with the HD foundation saying it wouldn't budge.....but with my oilslick of skin...it does...in a few hours...


----------



## Annelle (Jun 29, 2010)

Does stopping usage of MUFE cause your cystic acne to go away?

I get cystic acne too, but it's completely hormonally based (and about the only acne I get anymore).

I haven't had any additional skin issues due to MUFE, but I don't tend to get allergic reactions from skin products. One month on a new BC will cause me to break out all over though (with the timing being ridiculously predictable).

But it also sounds like the color doesn't match your skin either, which is another problem entirely. -- if your skin looks worse after applying it, you should probably switch to a different product.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does stopping usage of MUFE cause your cystic acne to go away? yep it does go away...for example on spring break, i didn't wear any makeup, and I was completely clear......Why I continued using it is because I tend to make excuses like you mentioned... "oh i forgot to take my BCP on time" "I ate a lot of greasy food this week" "i'm stressed today" (by the way, I've been on birth control pill for 3 years and it has been nothing but a godsend for me).....so yes...I wont touch this makeup again! lesson learned !


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 30, 2010)

i like it would i buy it again? no why cuz ive had better.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually had the same problem with their concealer palette. Something about it makes me break out in disgusting painful cystic acne.


----------



## LovelyAndBroke (Jul 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually had the same problem with their concealer palette. Something about it makes me break out in disgusting painful cystic acne.



Same here


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually like it. But it's really a pain to take off your skin, i actually think only oil cleansing can rid of all that stuff, and if you don't take it all off, hello pimples.

Also, it feels light but it_ is_ imo a heavy foundation, so it's best to keep it for hot/humid places or special occasions. It's just too much for your skin to be an everyday foundation.

As for their powder, sure it's nice but i'm not going to break the piggy bank for such a tiny amount. Arrow root or rice powder work just as well and they're way cheaper.

I haven't tried it yet, but i think for an everyday wear you'd be better with the regular liquid foundation of that brand.


----------

